
Why I Hate Slack and You Should Too - ngrilly
https://bitquabit.com/post/i-hate-slack-and-you-should-too/
======
omgmog
Sounds like more of a complaint of informal instant messaging in general,
rather than a problem specifically attributed to Slack.

Slack has it's problems, but it also has it's place.

For the Slack teams I'm a member of, we've got rules about using @channel and
@here, and anybody that uses either is usually shamed to some extent if they
do so.

For the complaint about the use of Electron (and all of that overhead), it's
trivial for a Slack team to enable the IRC gateway (in
/admin/settings#gateways) and connect through your preferred IRC client.

------
kagamine
To me, Slack is just IRC without any of the fun. I was encouraged to join some
rooms for work, but then 1000 notifications later I realized that nothing of
value gets discussed and that our boss was also invited, so he was seeing all
the irrelevance. Turned off notifications and ignored the whole thing. No-one
has brought it up since.

Another 'new' thing that is an old thing with added irritation.

------
ngrilly
I agree with the author. What he writes can also be said for something like
Telegram when used as a coordination tool in a working group (no archiving, no
threading, no tagging of important messages, no like button to replace a
deluge of useless +1 messages)...

------
kronos29296
Maybe Discord is a better choice. I mean it almost feels like a forum of
sorts. Just that they market for gamers and all kind of redditors use it.

